# Números ordinales - Ordnungszahlen



## Martoo

Hallo zusammen!

Me surgió una duda cuando miraba los _post_ de la página oficial de un equipo de fútbol de la Bundesliga, a medida que comentaba los goles, los números ordinales que usaban iban declinados (con una S al final)

cito textual:

(FÜNFTES) TOOOOOOOOOR...
(SECHSTES) TOOOOOOOOOR für...
(Und das siebte) TOOOOOOOOOR... -> acá entiendo que no está declinado, el ordinal es *siebte* a secas

Me podrían decir en qué tipo de caso están declinados y por qué se declinan si el número está solo entre paréntesis.

Vielen Dank
Tschüss.-


----------



## uress

Pero *TODOS son declinados*!
fünftes Tor: declinacion sin articulo!
das fünfte Tor: declinacion con articulo definido!


----------



## Martoo

Ooh ya entendí, está funcionando como un adjetivo de _*Tor *_que es un sustantivo neutro.


----------



## uress

Si, exactamente.


----------



## osa_menor

Quiero añadir algo.
Si se usa un sustantivo sin articulo pero con adjetivo (o número ordinal), en nominativo el adjetivo obtiene la terminación del artículo determinado.
Ejemplos:
_de*r* erste Mann im Staat 
erste*r* Mann im Staat 

da*s* erste Haus am Platz 
erste*s *Haus am Platz _

_de*r* beste Sportler
beste*r *Sportler_


----------



## Martoo

osa_menor said:


> Quiero añadir algo.
> Si se usa un sustantivo sin articulo pero con adjetivo (o número ordinal), en nominativo el adjetivo obtiene la terminación del artículo determinado.
> Ejemplos:
> _de*r* erste Mann im Staat
> erste*r* Mann im Staat
> 
> da*s* erste Haus am Platz
> erste*s *Haus am Platz _
> 
> _de*r* beste Sportler
> beste*r *Sportler_



Gracias por el dato. Puede ser que esto es lo que se llama "_declinación débil_" ?


----------



## uress

_declinación débil: der, die, das (u otros) + adjetivo + sustantivo
declinación fuerte: -0- (no atriculo = cero articulo u otros (p. ej. numeros!) + adjetivo (= solo adjetivo) + sustantivo
declinación mixta: ein, eine, ein (u otros) + adjetivo + sustantivo_


----------

